# Easiest and Yummy Corn-On-The-Cob



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2019)

Purchase 1 to 2 ears of corn per person, in the husk.  Do not shuck.  To cook, ether fire up the charcoal, and cook with the lid on, in the husk, for ten minutes, or microwave each ear for 5 minutes.  The corn is still crisp and sweet, and hot, so be careful removing the husk.  Slater with butter, and season with salt & pepper, or maybe with a little paprika, salt, and pepper.  For a little different flavor, you can drizzle fresh-squeezed lime juice over the corn.

Personally, I like the microwaved corn the best.  It's sweet and crunchy on the cob.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2019)

Chief, this is what I do now. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U10MkdbzS54

Three minutes per ear seems to work for us.


----------



## bbqcoder (Jun 23, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Chief, this is what I do now.



This is a cool technique.  I’ve used it before but I still manually shuck the corn and steam it for some reason.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2019)

The ability to “reverse shuck” is the best part!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 23, 2019)

I microwaved corn in the husk once. One ear had a cooked bug in it.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2019)

msmofet said:


> I microwaved corn in the husk once. One ear had a cooked bug in it.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 24, 2019)

I have done this before.. Worked really well.. 

And then, its next season and I forgot all about it.. Old age is interesting.. 

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 29, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Chief, this is what I do now.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U10MkdbzS54
> 
> Three minutes per ear seems to work for us.



This is how I do it, when I'm just nuking a quick ear for myself. If I'm cooking multiple ears, I shuck and clean them, then put them in boiling water for about 5-7 minutes.



msmofet said:


> I microwaved corn in the husk once. One ear had a cooked bug in it.



Meh, it happens. I just rinse it off.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 30, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> This is how I do it, when I'm just nuking a quick ear for myself. If I'm cooking multiple ears, I shuck and clean them, then put them in boiling water for about 5-7 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Meh, it happens. I just rinse it off.*




^  Same here, as far as the occasional little bug.....doesn't happen often though. 

The microwave method Andy mentioned works well for me too, as I usually only cook one ear at a time.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 30, 2019)

Someone gave me a couple ears of corn out of their garden once and when I started to shuck the first ear, there was a HUGE caterpillar wound around the top. 

I freaked. And tossed the corn. I couldn't bring myself to shuck the other ear.

Funny, when I had my own garden, I never sprayed and I never had bugs in my corn.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 1, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> ^  Same here, as far as the occasional little bug.....doesn't happen often though.
> 
> The microwave method Andy mentioned works well for me too, as I usually only cook one ear at a time.



Same with me. And when I stopped into our farm market last week to get my tomatoes (which I eat my weight in every summer, lol) she told me they'd have their corn in soon. And it's soooooooo good. They have both bi-color and white (Silver Queen) and both varieties are so sweet and so tender that you can eat it raw. Which I have done 



rodentraiser said:


> Someone gave me a couple ears of corn out of their garden once and when I started to shuck the first ear, there was a HUGE caterpillar wound around the top.
> 
> I freaked. And tossed the corn. I couldn't bring myself to shuck the other ear.
> 
> Funny, when I had my own garden, I never sprayed and I never had bugs in my corn.



Well, it's easier to control a contained crop than it is several acres. I've found the occasional worm-like creature in ears of corn, but not often.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2019)

We like to grill shucked corn on the cob. I love the smoky, charred flavor it gets.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jul 1, 2019)

We grilled corn occasionally, but would leave it in the husk.


----------

